# Fairly Odd Parents...Live Action?



## Zarkz (Aug 8, 2010)

http://tvbythenumbers.com/2010/07/23/nicke...ven-weber/58044
I found this...it's a Fairly Odd Parents Live Action Movie news story...the plot...dan't begin to describe it's stupidity, so just read the story


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh god no.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 8, 2010)

this is gonna be horrible


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2010)

FOP was an awesome show and one of my favourite cartoons. Do they have to go and ruin an awesome series?

23 year old in 5th grade. Right.


----------



## Raika (Aug 8, 2010)

This is just stupid. The cartoon's craziness is what we like about the show! This is going to suck.


----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2010)

Why do movie adaptations of cartoon series have to have some sort of horribly retarded premise? Why can't they just be more of the same, only live action?


----------



## zeromac (Aug 8, 2010)

What the hell?! Live action... I liked Fairy Odd Parents cos it was just wack and fun but i HATE live action films based off non-live action shows


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 8, 2010)

What the fuck.

That's all I have to say to this.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 8, 2010)

...Yup. Nick has officially ruined everything now.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 8, 2010)

first Disney, then Nick? Can't wait for the fall of CN


----------



## Thoob (Aug 8, 2010)

This will fail so badly.


----------



## prowler (Aug 8, 2010)

imokwiththis.jpg


----------



## Paarish (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Kwartel (Aug 8, 2010)

First Avatar: the Last Airbender and now this. FOR GOD'S SAKE NICKELODEON!!!


----------



## pitman (Aug 8, 2010)

No, no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no.


Spoiler



no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no



This is a very bad idea, just seeing a grown man in Timmy's clothing....


----------



## Eighteen (Aug 8, 2010)

Pff, Oh my god is this for real?? >.<
I don't want Timmy to be an overgrown 23 year-old that's supposed to be 10..Regardless... 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOO >_< !!!   
Most stupid idea I've ever heard


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 8, 2010)

I read Jason Alexander as a fairy and I lost hope in humanity.

It's not a cartoon that was really good outside of its age demographic and it didn't age well either. It was very stupid humor which appealed to kids but was nothing more. If I watched it nowadays I'd turn it off.


----------



## Westside (Aug 8, 2010)

Guys give it a chance.  The girl looks hot!


----------



## Kwartel (Aug 8, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> Guys give it a chance.  The girl looks hot!


Googled






ME WANTZ TO SEE IN CINEMA!!! BIG ASS SCREEN WITH CHICK!


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 8, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> first Disney, then Nick? Can't wait for the fall of CN



Cartoon Network fell long ago. Back when they stopped making their own cartoons and started importing everything from that Canadian company. Then they started showing live action movies, then they started showing live action kids reality shows, then they started showing live action kid shows.


----------



## Daizu (Aug 10, 2010)

What? What is this? I don't even-

I don't think I believe in God anymore.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 10, 2010)

Timmy Turner etc. are not supposed to exist in the real world, period. The only good casting I can imagine would be Arnie as Jorgen.

There's no way they can take the show into real life. No way at all. The scale of some of Timmy's wishes are impossible to recreate. That and cartoon->live action always sucks balls.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 10, 2010)

well, it's a tv movie,. so at the very least, we'll avoid the humiliation of seeing it (just seeing, not actually watching, k?) in every theater.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 10, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> well, it's a tv movie,. so at the very least, we'll avoid the humiliation of seeing it (just seeing, not actually watching, k?) in every theater.


I dunno, HSM did a pretty good job of pissing the world off and it was a TV movie


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 10, 2010)

well, let's hope nickelodeon doesn't have the media hype power disney does, then...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Opens link*
*Sees classroom picture*
*Closes page*
What did I just see? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: However...






			
				kwartel said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KuRensan (Aug 10, 2010)

Hahaha the pic on the site is fun xD 
class room full of 10 year old kids
and than timmy (drake bell) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just funny to look at


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 10, 2010)

There's a simple solution to this......

Just don't watch the movie - boycott it etc - Nicks TV ratings go down & if they have any brains then they should realize making real-life versions of cartoons is a bad thing


----------



## Aeladya (Aug 10, 2010)

As cute as I think Drake Bell is, I still believe that this is a bad idea...just like when I first heard about this.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 10, 2010)

Are you kidding me? It's gonna be terrible.


----------



## Range-TE (Aug 10, 2010)

the plot line is illogical
Why the hell would timmy stay in the 5th grade after 13 years?
cause being in the 5th grade makes you a child? thus making you be able to still have fairies?
the episode with the grown up timmy even kept his fairies after he loses them even though he's in the 5th grade and then he gets them back by crying and acting like a kid

i would actually support the movie were it not the fact that he stayed in the 5th grade (they should've just made him stay childish, but too childish and have him have troubles in high school or college) and because the actors who are playing cosmo and wanda are..... well.... you get the idea


Fairly odd parents would be the last cartoon i'd make in to a live action...

oh and for the record other cartoon channels already had their cartoon>Live action movies
for example; CN > Ben 10


edit:
i am kinda curious to see grown-up poof.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 10, 2010)

I sense underage stalkings


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 10, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Timmy Turner etc. are not supposed to exist in the real world, period. The only good casting I can imagine would be Arnie as Jorgen.
> 
> There's no way they can take the show into real life. No way at all. *The scale of some of Timmy's wishes are impossible to recreate*. That and cartoon->live action always sucks balls.



It's easy if you puke CG into the entire movie...thus is why this movie will suck...it's going to be a shitty CGIfest....and by the way, you can only wear hot pink in cartoons and not look blatantly homosexual.


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG THIS IS GONNA ROCK, I am so watching this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus drake bell is awesome .-.


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 10, 2010)

I keep hoping that this is some kind of joke.

I mean... LOOK at it. It's Drake Bell, sitting in a class full of fifth-graders. Something that should never happen, except in a cruddy Saturday Night Live sketch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The earliest episodes of Fairly OddParents are what made it popular. They were zany, genuinely funny, and simply entertaining. This movie shows exactly how far the series has taken a turn for the worse.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 10, 2010)

I stopped watching both Nick and CN when they started adding all those horrible shows they
just don't appeal to me.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 10, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> No, no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no , no, no.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Not enough no's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even I have to said no .... just just whyyyyy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!! lol


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 10, 2010)

wow. they are really set to destroy this series. FOP arent even that popular anymore, why now? And it goes with out saying the whole premise is shit.





			
				jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woah, woah, woah. CN has definitely not fallen. Check the line up all those live action shows are gone. they must have realized their audience doesnt want that crap...at least not yet. and were the shows better in th 90s when they power puff girls or johnny bravo? yes but the shows they have now; no matter where there from, are still pretty good. hardly the demise you speak of just not doing as good.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 10, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> jumpman17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I forgot, we just call it "Adult Swim" now.

Honestly, if you want to watch a good cartoon, you watch The Last Airbender, Batman (The early 90's one with Kevin Conroy, and ironically enough, Adam West NOT as Batman), Gargoyles (provided it's not season 3), or a cartoon that was actually complex before cartoons were simply poop humor and poor action.

And why are more people worried about "HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE HOW COULD TIMMY BE THIS OLD AND STILL BE IN SCHOOL!" over the fact that they're making JASON ALEXANDER into a FAIRY.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 10, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i wasn't speaking of adult swim at all. the current line up then most negative nostalgic viewers wanna give it credit for.


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 10, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> yeah i wasn't speaking of adult swim at all. the current line up then most negative nostalgic viewers wanna give it credit for.



And for good reason. Cartoons in general these days are sort of in a cruddy phase. Tired, unoriginal humor (be it toilet humor, cliché jokes and plots, or a lack of humor altogether), horrid art direction (Tweened Flash? UGH), and emphasis on quantity vs. quality (networks are more demanding than ever these days) have all hindered the evolution of cartoons.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 10, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




best option: switch up to anime.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 11, 2010)

Anime has DEFINITELY not fallen. ^WIN.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 11, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Honestly, if you want to watch a good cartoon, you watch The Last Airbender, *Batman (The early 90's one with Kevin Conroy, and ironically enough, Adam West NOT as Batman)*, Gargoyles (provided it's not season 3), or a cartoon that was actually complex before cartoons were simply poop humor and poor action.
> 
> And why are more people worried about "HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE HOW COULD TIMMY BE THIS OLD AND STILL BE IN SCHOOL!" over the fact that they're making JASON ALEXANDER into a FAIRY.


They actually managed a decent Batman reboot a couple of years ago. The first season managed to keep the darkness of the whole thing anyway. The 2nd season gave him a trainee Batgirl in an attempt to lighten it up a bit and the show failed.


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 11, 2010)

Meh...
FOP started sucking when they included the baby. The show stopped being funny ever since.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## TheTwoR's (Aug 11, 2010)

Wait till we see how Cosmo and Wanda are gonna look like in the movie. -.-


----------

